# Canine Cancer...... Bone



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Has anyone had to go through this ?
Our Beloved German Short-hair was just diagnosed with it.Back leg just above knee. Having leg taken off tomorrow, then chemo. Vet says we caught early, all other organs in great shape and he is young, 5 going on 6.

If you have ever gone through this and can offer encouraging advice I sure can use it. 

Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My cousin's fiancé dog has one of its legs amputated due to cancer and the dog got around quite well. I'll try to find out some more details for you.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Lost one of my dogs to bone cancer a long time ago. Only options we had were to amputate or enjoy him until his pain became too great. Our specialist said even with amputation the chances were greater than 90% that the cancer would spread in 6-12 months. Our dogs was older, and we decided not to put him through it.

If your vet is giving you a solid outlook, you'll be surprised how quickly your friend will adjust to life with three legs. Good luck, and here's some hope for ya man! 

http://imgur.com/gallery/ORqkR


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I hate to even think about this, our pets become our children, I wish you the best of luck and I'm sure he will be fine. The veterinarian doctors can work miracles.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Decoy hound said:


> I hate to even think about this, our pets become our children, I wish you the best of luck and I'm sure he will be fine. The veterinarian doctors can work miracles.


Hope all goes well.My vet said my 8 year old English Mastiff had bone cancer when he got a lump on his knee.I wasn't going to put him threw any medical procedure.He lived 2 more years and then just gradually quit eating so I had to do the hardest thing there is for me and put him down.I now have another pup after a year since the other one is gone.Boy,I forgot hom much troublepuppys get into but I love him


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

loves2fishinohio said:


> Lost one of my dogs to bone cancer a long time ago. Only options we had were to amputate or enjoy him until his pain became too great. Our specialist said even with amputation the chances were greater than 90% that the cancer would spread in 6-12 months. Our dogs was older, and we decided not to put him through it.
> 
> If your vet is giving you a solid outlook, you'll be surprised how quickly your friend will adjust to life with three legs. Good luck, and here's some hope for ya man!
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/ORqkR


Never been through bone cancer, but it's beatable. Had a Springer that had the surface, skin tumors. Had those removed, and the dog died of old age at 15!

As far as adjusting to life on three legs, it's a heck of a lot easier than adjusting to life on one! My buddy has gotten trailcam pics of a 3 legged doe for the last 6-7 years. We've named her "Old Snort" because, if she smelled you, she would try to let every deer in the county know where you were! Over the time she's been caught on camera, she's brought at least a dozen baby deer into the world.

Hoping for the best for you and your dog.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh man that's hard to read. Haven't been through it but my prayers are with you all. Love our gsp. Dogs do well on 3 legs. Tripod will be good in no time.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I know how difficult it is to move ahead with major surgery and wondering if it will be successful and work. Just have a positive outlook and trust that your Vet will do the very best for your companion. We had heart and lung surgery on our Penny that kept her with us an additional fourteen months. I wish you and your dog the best of luck and the opportunity to share more of your time together.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words. The fight starts today. Our vet feels very positive and we understand that this is probably a short time cure. Its just hard to wrap our brains around it, We will take what we can as long as Mitchell is not suffering. 

Thanks again all


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I feel your pain, lost my short hair to cancer also, just try and enjoy the time together because this kind of thing has an unpredictable outcome. good luck hope your buddy lives many more.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

FSHNERIE said:


> Thank you for the kind words. The fight starts today. Our vet feels very positive and we understand that this is probably a short time cure. Its just hard to wrap our brains around it, We will take what we can as long as Mitchell is not suffering.
> 
> Thanks again all


That's all you can do. 
Before I retired, when on shift, I would eat lunch most everyday down in the South end of Cols. at Schiller Park. There used to be a lady that walked anywhere from 10-15 dogs there daily. All amputees. Some without one leg, some without two. 
The dogs missing one leg got along great, had no harness's. The double amputees got around with the help of harness with wheels. They were able to do and go most everywhere the rest of the pack would do. Just took them a little longer to get there. All these pups seemed to be playfull and happy. 

Keeping you and yours in prayer...


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Surgery went well. Took femur bone to send to lab for testing. Lots of pain, on morphine. Won't be home for another day. 

We need him home. 

We do trust our doctors. Its been a bad week.

Such a great dog. All we do is cry.

Pray for Mitchell please....


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Star developed bone cancer when she was just 4 years old and we had to ease her pain. The worst thing I have ever done and I still go by Star1pup. I pray you don't have to lose your friend. I was a mess for a very long time after Star was gone.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

FSHNERIE,
We are wishing for a great outcome for your pup Mitchell. It's tough, but think good, positive thoughts.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

FSHNERIE said:


> Surgery went well. Took femur bone to send to lab for testing. Lots of pain, on morphine. Won't be home for another day.
> 
> We need him home.
> 
> ...





FSHNERIE said:


> Surgery went well. Took femur bone to send to lab for testing. Lots of pain, on morphine. Won't be home for another day.
> 
> We need him home.
> 
> ...


Prayers sent for Mitchell and your family. Dang it I'm out of kleenex. These dog/pet posts always hit my heart hard. Nothing but best wishes for you all.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

All is going OK, swelling and bruising all but gone. Hip is still sore and has a hard time getting comfortable. over all were pleased and so are our Doctors. They say we caught it fast.

Thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

So glad to hear. 
Our Heavenly Father answers prayer.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I was praying for your dog, didn't want you to go thru what I did with mine. Very happy for you, give him a hug for me!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

My thoughts are with you. We lost our Rottweiler, Diesel, to bone cancer when she was 13 years old. She was such a tough dog we never knew she was in pain. X-ray showed that the bone above her knee was almost entirely gone and she never limped or wimpered until it was too late. I miss that dog every day. She is the gold standard we measure every dog we've had since then against.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

FSHNERIE said:


> View attachment 221563


I have a lot to add. Will keep you up to date. All is well.
.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

FSHNERIE said:


> I have a lot to add. Will keep you up to date. All is well.
> .


I run my Gordon Setter with a one legged Great Dane. He keeps up with the other guys and has a blast. I'm praying for your pup. Keep us in the loop. Good luck my friend!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Mitchell is doing very well all things considering . First chemo knocked him for a loop. It took 4 weeks to build up his white blood cells for his second round of chemo. I did a lot of reading and found that the best way to help with the white blood cells was Bone Marrow. We completely changed his diet. No more Dog Food. Period. Brown rice, green beans and boneless , skinless chicken that has been cooked on smoker or lean steak burger cooked on grill. And more Bone Marrow.

Second round of chemo went better. He was very active afterwards. His diet has helped and the 3 ozs of Bone Marrow every night has helped.

Third round was not so bad. Prior to chemo they did x-rays to check his Lungs and Spine. They said he looked wonderful and his blood test were great. HIGH FIVE .....

Normally they do 5 rounds of chemo, they want to do 6. Mitchell is very active, he has started going back into the woods and playing with his big brother Chase. He cant run 200 yards in 30 seconds like he used too but he gets around very good. 

It sure feels great to have my Buddy back.

Thanks for the Prayers


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^ All wonderful news. So glad he is doing better.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Glad to read that things are going well.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

They are your best pals no matter what. Good to hear he's doing better.
I think all of us would do the same thing to save our pals. Congrats!

Roscoe


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Glad to hear and see of Mitchell's well being! Such a young dog to have to go through all that. I hope he lives to be old and grey!

We are struggling with our 10yr old black lab who was diagnosed with advanced bladder cancer. He has always been the picture of health, and other than a little weight loss he still is. BUT he constantly struggles to both urinate and deficate...and is constantly leaking. I just had to bathe him now upon finding him laying on the sidewalk in a puddle of his own urine....tail wagging away. We had to put down our last 2 labs with cancer, but they were so advanced there was no question whether or not we were doing the right thing. With this guy I dont know what is going to happen, but I do know that it won't be easy. 

Happy thoughts for Crosby...continued success to Mitchell!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Mick my heart goes out to you and Crosby.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Same here Mick. These kind of situation are extremely painful.
A buddy of mine(x coworker)had the same issues with his lab. They dealt with it for almost two yrs. Eventually, it started really affecting the quality of life for the dog.
Was very hard for them to watch the deteriorating process. He told me he just couldn't bring himself to take her in and have her put down. Though I offered to take her for him, he told me it was his job to do. He said he realized it was the best thing to do considering her age and condition.
He finally had to do so. 
They were left with great, happy memories. About two months later, they bought another lab puppy. Best thing they could have done to help the healing process.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

MICK FISH said:


> Glad to hear and see of Mitchell's well being! Such a young dog to have to go through all that. I hope he lives to be old and grey!
> 
> We are struggling with our 10yr old black lab who was diagnosed with advanced bladder cancer. He has always been the picture of health, and other than a little weight loss he still is. BUT he constantly struggles to both urinate and deficate...and is constantly leaking. I just had to bathe him now upon finding him laying on the sidewalk in a puddle of his own urine....tail wagging away. We had to put down our last 2 labs with cancer, but they were so advanced there was no question whether or not we were doing the right thing. With this guy I dont know what is going to happen, but I do know that it won't be easy.
> 
> ...


Good luck Mick. They don't ask for much do they?


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Years ago, I met a lab named buddy and remembered a lot of things about him and did a quick search and found a link that you may want to read. http://www.labmed.org/buddy.html Dogs unlike people accept their fate and go on and on and on...........................................


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

HamiltonKdog said:


> Years ago, I met a lab named buddy and remembered a lot of things about him and did a quick search and found a link that you may want to read. http://www.labmed.org/buddy.html Dogs unlike people accept their fate and go on and on and on...........................................


They not only accept their fate and go on when it comes to their physical health much differently than humans but they also face death itself differently.
An example of this is the GSD (now deceased) I had before the one we currently have.
Coming from a Czech/EastGerman DDR bloodline, he (Czar) was without a doubt the most loyal dog I have ever owned bar none. Calm in nature, but knew what I was thinking and sensing before I did. When it came to obedience and protection of the pack(us) he was truly top notch. 
At any rate, the last 12 yrs of my dads life, dad lived with us. Czar a dad became best pals with Czar watching over him daily. 
Dad fell prey to cancer and after a long battle, finally passed away. his bedroom door remained closed, everything in there just as it was when he passed and I just couldn't bring myself to open the door and go in there. Well, Czar sensed something was not right. He laid down in the hallway outside of dads bedroom and refused to move. He wouldn't get up to eat, drink and we couldn't coax him from the door. 
This went on for days. I was out plowing snow in the drive when the wife ran out screaming that Czar just bit her. 
She was running the sweeper and tried to get him to move from in front of the door but he wouldn't budge. She tried brushing him aside with her hand and that's when he snapped at her. Didn't break the skin on my wife but since in 8yrs he had never showed one bit of aggression towards any family member, it really scared my wife.
The wife and I came in the house. I made her go with me into the hallway. As I approached Czar, he knew I was upset. With ears lowered and head hunkered, I snatched him by the scruff and scolded him. But I knew something had to be done. I knew Czar was grieving dad being gone and that he wasn't going to get over it easily. He had already gone several days without food or water and not moving from the bedroom door. 
Finally I called our Vet. 
I explained to her the situation and told her that I believe he will just lay there and die.
As I was on the phone with her, she told me that she knew I didn't want to go into the room but I had to. She explained that dogs don't view death like we do and to go and open the bedroom door to let Czar in there.
While still talking on the phone, I opened the door and Czar went into the bedroom. He went over every inch of that room sniffing. He even climbed up into the bed (which he knew he wasn't normally allowed to do) sniffing. He sniffed dads clothes, shoes, his nightstand, his eyeglasses...everything.
When he got done, he turned and walked out of the bedroom and went straight to his water and food bowl. It was an amazing thing to watch. 
As I stated, I still had the Vet on the phone while all this was going on. She said that Czar now knows that dad is gone and that Czar will be back to normal now. Again, it was amazing to watch that like a flip of a switch, he knew dad was gone and went back to his normal self.
The Vet also told me that had I not done this that is was very possible for Czar to have laid right there and grieved himself to death as well.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Decoy hound said:


> I was praying for your dog, didn't want you to go thru what I did with mine. Very happy for you, give him a hug for me!


Hug givin. Thank you.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Short update on Mitchell.

He is doing very well. He had his 4th round of chemo and did very good. His doctor said he only needs 1 more round.

He has started hunting and pointing again. I missed watching him hunt.










It's been a long road.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Check this out, its about a local Vet,

http://www.chagrinfallspetclinic.co...nd-may-now-breakthrough-cure-treating-cancer/


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

mike hunt said:


> Check this out, its about a local Vet,
> 
> http://www.chagrinfallspetclinic.co...nd-may-now-breakthrough-cure-treating-cancer/


Very interesting. Looking into.

Thank You.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

MICK FISH said:


> Glad to hear and see of Mitchell's well being! Such a young dog to have to go through all that. I hope he lives to be old and grey!
> 
> We are struggling with our 10yr old black lab who was diagnosed with advanced bladder cancer. He has always been the picture of health, and other than a little weight loss he still is. BUT he constantly struggles to both urinate and deficate...and is constantly leaking. I just had to bathe him now upon finding him laying on the sidewalk in a puddle of his own urine....tail wagging away. We had to put down our last 2 labs with cancer, but they were so advanced there was no question whether or not we were doing the right thing. With this guy I dont know what is going to happen, but I do know that it won't be easy.
> 
> ...


Hows Crosby , been thinking about him.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Sorry, was out of town all week and hadn't been on so I just saw this now. I really appreciate your thoughts.
Crosby passed two weeks ago Saturday. It became very clear it was time to intervene when over a 3 day period he lost use of his right rear leg. Mind you, Crosby never had any joint issues and the previous Sunday had jumped up in the back seat of my truck to go to my sons soccer game. Over that last week though, he just became so weak and fragile. He was only 48lbs and I had to carry him in and out a couple times in his last couple days. He had constant bladder leakage, and now couldn't even stay up when struggling to make #2. On his last night I gave him a bath in our tub with about 6" of real warm water and let him just lay and soak. (Normally he got bathed with the hose) He actually dosed off as I held his head up out of the water. This was after he had grilled NYstrip and lots of attention. 
The next morning with lots of love and many tears my wife and our 3 young boys said our goodbyes, and Crosby and I took one last ride to the vet. Our vet office was busy with an emergency c-section when we arrived there, so we had to wait a short while before they took us back. I tell you, that dogs tail never stopped wagging as people there fussed over and talked to him...he was was always the happiest dog. I just wish they would live longer...but happy we had him for the 10+ years that we did.
Thanks again for thinking of him.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Mick Fish, very sorry to read about the loss of Crosby. Your story tells the love you have for your passed family member.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. I know what you are going through. We lost our yellow lab last year after a 5 month battle with lymphoma. You will cherish the memories forever.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very sorry Mick Fish.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry Mick.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I acquired my first dog, a Beagle when I was twenty two. Over the next fifty three years there were six dogs, some hunters, some simply companions. I had to take each to the vet to say goodbye and was there with them with all but the first one, Belle. It never gets easier to make that final call to stop the pain and let them take the long and deserved rest. Just remember that, THE PAIN YOU FEEL ON THAT DREADED DAY WITH SLOWLY FADE AND BE REPLACED BY THE WARM MEMORIES OF THE LOVE YOU SHARED.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> I acquired my first dog, a Beagle when I was twenty two. Over the next fifty three years there were six dogs, some hunters, some simply companions. I had to take each to the vet to say goodbye and was there with them with all but the first one, Belle. It never gets easier to make that final call to stop the pain and let them take the long and deserved rest. Just remember that, THE PAIN YOU FEEL ON THAT DREADED DAY WITH SLOWLY FADE AND BE REPLACED BY THE WARM MEMORIES OF THE LOVE YOU SHARED.


Thank you shortdrift.

I will meet all my beloved pets at the rainbow bridge one day


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

FSHNERIE said:


> View attachment 224843


Mr.Mitchell has his last chemo this Friday. 

Keep him in your prayers.

Thank you.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I surely will be! I love the picture of him with his toy!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Today was was last chemo. He did very well. X-rays cleared his lungs and spine.

It now maintenance.

Blood work and x-rays every few months.

A early Christmas present for our family.

You all have a Blessed Christmas.

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

FSHNERIE said:


> Today was was last chemo. He did very well. X-rays cleared his lungs and spine.
> 
> It now maintenance.
> 
> ...










7th


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Mr.Mitchell started coughing today. Heading back to vet. I guessing I had a short lived happiness. 

Coughing is the final symptom that the cancer is in his lungs. We were told it would be fast. 

After leg removal and chemo we were looking at 4 months to 2 years.

I pray I'm wrong, but to listen to him I know he is in final stages.

I refuse to let him suffer. He is such a great guy. 

No more post after this. 

Thanks all for your support.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fshnerie, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

bobk said:


> Fshnerie, hope you're doing ok.


We are struggling. 

Its hard.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

FSHNERIE said:


> We are struggling.
> 
> Its hard.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Be strong for your family man....I've been through this 4 times...it's tough...prayers.tom


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

They are your best pals who stick with you through anything. I know it's very hard to give one up. Every time you look at his picture, those good ole times will be there. God Bless.


Roscoe


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I said im done posting.

If this helps other members I'm here.

It's a. Sad long road.

Going to vet Saturday.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Mr.Mitchell has the lungs of a old man. Chemo has really put a toll on him.

Vet said they are proud of him. 

Yea, me too.

They said coughing and snorting was do to the chemo. His lungs should hopefully somewhat recover from chemo.

FYI...

After having leg removed and chemo. He was stiff. Was having a problem getting around. He would wimper trying to get up.

Not good.

I got sick, used heat pad. Mitchell would take heat pad from me. Re lax.

I bought him a heat blanket. The difference is unbelievable.

No more winpering,muscles are more relaxed, the ham musle has feeling.

All we can do is pray.

Thanks again.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I have not been fishing in 5 years. I leave Sunday. 

Got the ok from wife.

Gulf shores here I come.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Mr.Mitchell is still with us. By the grace of God . everyday is a new beginning. He is a True trooper.

I admire him for all he has been through. 

If all goes well , he will be spending his late summer on gulf coast.
.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Posted video on YouTube.

Go to YouTube.
mitchell Gortemiller.

Took video 2 weeks ago. We are into month 8.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hello, I've just tuned into your saga this evening for the first time. Mitchell looked pretty good to me. He's locked onto the scent of something. 
I had a German Short hair when I was a young lad. I know how special they are, and beautiful. I personally don't think God made a prettier dog.
Good luck brother and know you've gained one more prayer warrior!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Lazy 8 said:


> Hello, I've just tuned into your saga this evening for the first time. Mitchell looked pretty good to me. He's locked onto the scent of something.
> I had a German Short hair when I was a young lad. I know how special they are, and beautiful. I personally don't think God made a prettier dog.
> Good luck brother and know you've gained one more prayer warrior!


Thank you lazy 8. You are correct, you will never find a better dog/companion. They are great.

I have the best doctors. Our oncologist works closely with OSU as she is a graduate of Ohio State university.

She also has 7 German short hair pointers.

Thanks again.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Still going strong.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Cherish these days that have been given and continue to enjoy the love you share.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Just a great Dog and best friend. Love him soo much.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

German Shorthair's are such great dogs. Glad he's doing so well.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

One year. Anniversary coming up. So proud of my Buddy.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like he's doing just fine enjoying the life of a dog!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Still rocking.

Thanks all for your prayers.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That's awesome! Thanks for the updates, keep the pictures coming! Very happy for you, best decision to operate!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Hoping for the best! Dogs just want to please you, they will do whatever it takes. Just for some attention. Some times they will do the goofiness things


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Decoy hound said:


> That's awesome! Thanks for the updates, keep the pictures coming! Very happy for you, best decision to operate!


Only thing I could do. Great dog, best buddy. He has beat the odds so far. 

Thanks for your prayers and support.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

He misses his beer. Can't do it, only 3 legs.

He has beat the odds of less then 50% making it 1 year. Were going for less then 10% at 2 years.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome pictures, keep them coming! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Decoy hound said:


> Awesome pictures, keep them coming! Thanks for sharing!


One more from today.

Headed to vet tomorrow. Make sure everything is Still clear. I just pray everyday.

Thanks


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

FSHNERIE said:


> One more from today.
> 
> Headed to vet tomorrow. Make sure everything is Still clear. I just pray everyday.
> 
> ...


I'm sending my prayers your way for your little buddy.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I feel for all the displaced pets in Texas, my son and I donated a lot of bags of food and dog leashes on a trailer headed that way from a local pet shop.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Decoy hound said:


> I feel for all the displaced pets in Texas, my son and I donated a lot of bags of food and dog leashes on a trailer headed that way from a local pet shop.



It very sad. Your a good man.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I had to pull him out of a tree top today. Mitchell was on some ground movement, mice or somthing.
How he gets into the woods and brush I will never figure out.

But....he is wiped out.
.cold.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Still going strong.

I have noticed over the past few months that little tick type growths have popped up on Mr.Mitchell. 

Vet said all is good.

Ok...

Raw Bone Marrow and fresh no-sugar added veggies along with chicken, eggs and steak seem to be working.

I've been blessed.....

Again, thanks for the support.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

New pictures.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I did get Mr.Mitchell from a ohio game fishing member. I really hope he sees this.

The cancer Mitchell has is hereditary.

But. All is good. We take that chance when we get a new family member.

Mitchell is still strong, running in the woods. Loved more then ever.

Great Dog.

My Budddy


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Every day with your dog is a bonus!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Happy Halloween from Mr.Mitchell.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

If, anything has made a difference. It's the raw stem cells.

Mr.Mitchell is still hanging strong.

Happy.

To be honest, its hard to pull him out of the woods.

Thanks...


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Still going strong. Looking for Birds in Christmas Tree.

Going to rescue a 3 year old German Short Hair this Sunday.

Wish us luck..


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That’s awesome!!! Good luck with the new dog!!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Decoy hound said:


> That’s awesome!!! Good luck with the new dog!!!


This is Gus.

German Short Hair Pointer.
Going to load Mr.Mitchell up in truck and take him to do a meet and greet. If they are compatible he will be home with us on Sunday.

Owner wants nothing to do with him. Wife is Heart Broke..

Very Sad..

Great Dog.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I really hope Gus makes friends with Mr. Mitchell!!! Keep us updated!! Good luck!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Please


FSHNERIE said:


> This is Gus.
> 
> German Short Hair Pointer.
> Going to load Mr.Mitchell up in truck and take him to do a meet and greet. If they are compatible he will be home with us on Sunday.
> ...


 Let us know


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Please
> 
> Let us know


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Doing great. This is the first time we have adopted a dog. It's brought soo much life back to Mr.Mitchell. worried at first.

Gus is great.

All is good.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That is awesome news!!! Really happy they are getting along together!!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Merry Christmas all
Thanks for the prayers


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

My family has a gsp and a lab also. Love them more than anything. Thank you for sharing. The Gsp are the most amazing and happy dog you could ever have. They are inspiring to me how nothing fazes them.


----------



## LandryFran (Dec 7, 2017)

Gus and Mr. Mitchell are such adorable tykes, much like our lab, Spinster. At night, he would cuddle up before going to sleep and would lick us in the morning as a form of an unconventional alarm clock. He likes to play in the backyard, though my wife (the meticulous woman that she is) would fit him with one of those dog goggles, just in case he decides to chase the ball in the bushes. These four-legged fellas are definitely loyal companions worth having.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

It's been 16 months. Looks like this is the start of the end.......

We are sad.

He has out lived the prediction. 

Back to vet this weekend. 

Great dog. Companion and friend.
. 

My buddy, I love him.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

FSHNERIE said:


> It's been 16 months. Looks like this is the start of the end.......
> 
> We are sad.
> 
> ...


Your breaking my heart here, I’m praying for him.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You've obviously show your dogs a great deal of affection & make sure that they are well cared for. Early last year I had to put down my female Golden Retreiver that was my ever faithful companion for 11 1/2 years. It was just awful. She developed a tumor on her side that grew very fast & was hard in consistency. It originated in an intercostal (rib) muscle & had an excellent blood supply. I had it removed but more tumors followed that appeared everywhere. She was such a tough victim to that disease that I hate so much. I had to do some introspective thinking .....knowing what the outcome was going to be. In talking with one of my friends & my vet we agreed that the best thing to do was not wait too long, especially since you couldn't tell if she was in any significant discomfort. I watched her like a hawk, trying to tell if she was in pain or was having any unusual labored breathing. I eventually made the choice that every owner dreads more than anything. I was with her when she laid down next to me for the last time. I was relieved that I didn't wait too long. Mike


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

This is no doubt the hardest thing I think we as responsible pet owners have to do.
Have been through it on three separate occasions with each occasion having there own set of heartbreaking circumstances. Luckily, all three pups had lived long lives with a Pomeranian that was 19.

FSHNERIE, I am sorry for what you are going through. But as you do, know that he has lived a great life thanks to you. That if he could talk, he would tell you that he is ready. And know that his suffering and pain will be no more.
Praying for you guys...


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

The cold weather has shut mr.mitchell down.

Cancer is , well , just sucks. 

Boosted his raw stem cell and cranked up the heat. 

Vet says cold is not helping 

Giving twice the raw stem cells to boost white blood cells 

We're hoping with this warm spell he will turn around.

Sucks.

Just wants to sleep. Weak.

At least he is eating. 

Pray for Mr Mitchell. 

Thanks


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I’m still praying for your buddy!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Will surely do FSHNERIE


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

It's been very hard here the past few weeks. 

Mr.Mitchell has been sleeping more and less active. 

He is still eating.

Back to vet this week.

Chest ex-ray . 

We are so sad, yet happy. He has had a great life. We have loved him and gave him the best life.

Such a great part of our Family.

Mods. 

Lock this thread.

It's over.

Thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

FSHNERIE said:


> It's been very hard here the past few weeks.
> 
> Mr.Mitchell has been sleeping more and less active.
> 
> ...


I am sorry!
Hard times for sure.
And yes...no doubt Mr Mitchell gave his best...and received the best as well.
Will keep your family in prayer FSHNERIE.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I was dreading this news, I really feel for you, it’s such a sad thing to go through. My heart breaks each time I hear these stories. I still miss everyone of mine I had over the years and think of them often. You did give him a great life!! I’m praying for him and your family.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Although we've not met I've often thought of you & Mr. Mitchell. Our devoted companions teach us so much.....


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Mr.Mitchell has 3 months. It's been really hard. He is doing good. He dose know that he is sick and dying

You can see it in his eyes.

Sad.

Pray for our lost buddies. 

Heaven just got another great,beautiful companion. 

I love you Mr Mitchell.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I so sorry to hear this, I’m praying for him and you.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

With a very heavy heart. Mr.Mitchell will be laid to rest. 

He has been the best companion and friend anyone could ask for.

I want to thank all who have prayed for him over the past year. 

My wife and I are heart broke.
.

Peace.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You'll see him again...prayers sent


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Prayers for all.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

sorry


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

mike hunt said:


> sorry


They don’t ask for much do they. Sorry to hear


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I’m very sorry to hear this news, I’ve been praying for him and continue to pray for you to make it through this difficult time.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

chumthrower said:


> They don’t ask for much do they. Sorry to hear


Nope. Just love. The same love they give us.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Decoy hound said:


> I’m very sorry to hear this news, I’ve been praying for him and continue to pray for you to make it through this difficult time.


Thanks. It's very hard.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Decoy hound said:


> I’m very sorry to hear this news, I’ve been praying for him and continue to pray for you to make it through this difficult time.


Thank You


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Saugeye Tom said:


> You'll see him again...prayers sent



I hope so...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

FSHNERIE said:


> I hope so...


I hope to see my spanky too..my lil buddy


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

FSHNERIE said:


> I hope so...


My setters have come to me in my dreams. These dreams are heartwarming, spiritual & take away some of the heartache. I hope your dog reaches out to you. Best wishes


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Ordered his head stone today. It was hard. 

Best companion I ever had...

My last post.

Love Mr Mitchell .


----------

